

Function Space - nimeshneema
http://functionspace.org/

======
aroberge
Potentially nice idea ... but nothing to see really: just an email harvester
for now.

~~~
aditgupta
Much more to come pretty soon! :)

------
aditgupta
I am the founder of Function Space. I was really not expecting Function Space
to get featured on Hacker News so prematurely! We're still working on
community and apps. You can know more about it here -
[http://blog.functionspace.org/news/2012/11/28/know-more-
abou...](http://blog.functionspace.org/news/2012/11/28/know-more-about-
function-space) We had our plans for Show HN, but this came way sooner than
expected! But now that it's here, I would like to tell that we would be
posting a big update about Function Space community in about 10 days on our
blog. We're already in talks with some academicians for video lectures,
interviews and useful articles. For any queries, mail me at
aditgupta@functionspace.org

------
iansinke
The integral evaluates to 2012.93.

Wouldn't that be November 11?

Or perhaps September 3...

~~~
cobbal
There's also a ceiling around the integral (⌈...⌉), so it evaluates to 2013

~~~
nimeshneema
nice catch there !!!

------
jrajav
Slightly higher content: [http://blog.functionspace.org/news/2012/11/28/know-
more-abou...](http://blog.functionspace.org/news/2012/11/28/know-more-about-
function-space)

~~~
nimeshneema
Thanks for adding the link to blog post.

------
Mongoose
UI nit: You should add placeholder text for the signup text input. The fact
that it's intended to field email addresses may not be obvious to everyone.

------
Evbn
Cool, it's like Facebook, but for calculators.

I get why they do it this way (minimizes risk), but I wish people would create
something interesting before they start up the marketing machine.

